
Facebook refuses to delete fake Pelosi video spread by Trump supporters - kadendogthing
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/24/facebook-leaves-fake-nancy-pelosi-video-on-site
======
scohesc
I really don't think it's up to these companies to decide what and what not to
keep on their platforms. I can understand that they're a private company and
therefore they can make their own decisions about what they want, but I think
something that people don't realize is the sheer amount of power these social
media websites have over society and culture. Especially when you see how many
social media companies Facebook actually owns (facebook, instagram, and
whatsapp afaik)

These companies could, in an instant, remove someone from public view. Alex
Jones for an example. It's absolutely HORRIBLE that he made the comments that
he did about the Sandy Hook shootings, but just because the dude is an
absolute nut job doesn't mean he should have the right to talk about what he
wants to the public to be taken away. It seems pretty contradictory that
companies like Facebook preach that their entire platform is to connect people
and communicate with each other, but if you don't communicate like they want
you do, they'll hide behind their terms of service and ban you for whatever
reason.

I know the userbase of facebook has been declining, but they still have a
massive number of people who get their news from their algorithms. They could
just start pushing more "pro-russia" propaganda news to their users and
conveniently blame it on "the algorithm" (a blatant excuse to absolve
responsibility) or "we're a private company, we can push whatever we want to
our users".

With a company as large and as widespread as Facebook, which also quite
obviously has ulterior motives, they can't be trusted with regulating who says
what on their massive platform.

Maybe if we broke Facebook up into pieces instead of having this monolithic
mega-corporation whose sole goal is to harvest all your data whether you're a
user or not, we wouldn't be talking about this in the first place.

------
Tempest1981
From a Gizmodo article:

"... the video will appear alongside a related article from a third-party
fact-checking website (which, ostensibly, will point out that the video is
indeed altered—though no such context appears directly on the video page
itself.)"

[https://gizmodo.com/facebook-scrambles-for-a-middle-
ground-o...](https://gizmodo.com/facebook-scrambles-for-a-middle-ground-on-
misleading-vi-1835011397)

------
salemh
From what I’ve read, the claim that it is “altered” is due to it being a
compilation video. Which I think is disingenuous to say it is fake.”

But any Trump news is very hard to parse regardless.

~~~
EarthMephit
Its in the article: Its been digitally altered to give the impression she is
slurring her words

